

Getting around iPhone SDK rule 3.3.1 - hobogenics
http://hobogenics.tumblr.com/post/519119869/getting-around-iphone-sdk-rule-3-3-1

======
jcl
I've been thinking along similar lines, and there are pros and cons.

On the one hand, you get cross-platform portability; once you have an iPhone
app written to comply with 3.3.1, there's nothing Apple can do about you
porting it elsewhere (or, at least, they haven't tried anything yet).

On the other hand, you have to write in a C derivative. It's pretty clear that
tools like Unity and Lua have productivity benefits, and you lose these. I
think most programmers are complaining more about the loss of freedom and
productivity than the loss of cross-platform benefits, which are more of a
happy byproduct of working at a higher level of abstraction.

So it doesn't really get around 3.3.1 completely.

------
towndrunk
Seems like this would always be a step behind what is current. I think mono
suffers from this... it's always a game of catch up.

------
wmf
If someone builds a clone of Cocoa Touch that runs on another platform, Apple
will find a way to nuke it from orbit.

~~~
towndrunk
It it possible to write C/C++ apps for Android?

~~~
wmf
More or less yes, using the NDK.

